# Re-using filter papers?



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

This may be a very scabby question but I wondered what the view was on reusing filter papers. For the Aeropress it seems easy and I have a pragmatic rule of using each one twice. It is the Kalita wave that I am more interested in knowing people's views on. The papers are relatively expensive but the shape is more important to the brew process... Allegedly... Does anyone else re-use their filters? Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You use an Aeropress paper TWICE, phew, in the words of Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it"

Ian


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

EW.

No. The paper would be tainted with coffee oils, that second coffee must be gross?

If you dont want to pay for paper filters by an able disc.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Oddly enough the Aeropress manual actually suggests reusing the paper filters as a way of reducing wastage (after first saying that not a lot of paper goes into them).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree that the Able Disk is a great way of reducing paper. I have 2 variants (different hole sizes) and they each have a different taste profile.

You get more oils through and therefore more body as well.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking at some of my aeropress and v60 filters I throw away, I wouldn't want to use it again?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Have you tried reusing a Kalita wave filter? I reckon you'd get the soggy bottom effect!

I don't have a Kalita but i did once attempt to try to reuse a size 4 brown melitta filter. First time i used it i thought it had a terrible paper taste (even after pre rinsing). But it wasn't strong enough to be reused as it fell apart while attempting to rinse the spent grounds out of it. Even a chemex paper which is pretty thick i'd imagine would be difficult to reuse in the chemex brewer(never tried it though).

The aeropress filters are much smaller and relatively thick and simple to reuse. I'm currently experimenting with chemex in the aeropress (manually cut out from a big chemex filter - you can get loads!). These seem to be of a similar thickness to the aeropress papers and can also be rinsed & reused. I do tend to use the paper filters at least twice - just turn them over.

My preference is for the metal kaffeologie filter.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes... i have re-used a kalita filter. if you rinse the used coffee out gently and carefully it keeps its shape... for at least one more brew... i am clearly meaner than you all!



Step21 said:


> Have you tried reusing a Kalita wave filter? I reckon you'd get the soggy bottom effect!
> 
> I don't have a Kalita but i did once attempt to try to reuse a size 4 brown melitta filter. First time i used it i thought it had a terrible paper taste (even after pre rinsing). But it wasn't strong enough to be reused as it fell apart while attempting to rinse the spent grounds out of it. Even a chemex paper which is pretty thick i'd imagine would be difficult to reuse in the chemex brewer(never tried it though).
> 
> ...


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

If the paper filter peels off easily without coffee stuck to it then I often rinse and reuse it. As long as you reuse it soon I can't see any problem with rancid oils, I don't notice any significant difference in flavour. If anything it might improve the flavour by taking away the papery taste, but I'm not sure.

You might be interested in one of these cheap metal filters from ebay which someone posted a link to in another aeropress thead on here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191402240617?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ArtistryCoffee (Oct 11, 2014)

Sometimes reuse if making a number of coffees at home for friends or family one after the other.

It is also possible to rinse straight away then dry out to reuse them, but that seems to give the filter a different characteristic which may not be appreciated by all.

But if you've forgotten to 'pop' the puck straight after making the coffee, the coffee grounds leave a pattern matching with the mesh, which must then have a big impact on the filter no matter how much you clean it off.

If you're coming to the end of your supply of filters, reusing the filter papers is a pragmatic way of giving you breathing space till you get some more - but they are fairly easy to get hold of (including from us).


----------



## menandcoffee (Feb 18, 2015)

I think reusing is okay if you rinse it and use it right away. I wouldn't use it the next day by any means.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I know this is an old thread - I was searching for something else - but I'm interested if others have some thoughts on this. I've never tried to re-use any filter paper apart from the aeropress but I'm very happy washing off and re-using the aeropress papers. I read somewhere a while ago that Alan Adler say's you could re-use them up to 10 times...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have re-used Chemex papers in an emergency. Washed filter with lots of hot water. Resulting coffee wasn't at all bad which was a surprise so tried it again a few times. Perhaps a side by side comparison - fresh filter v used one might be distinguishable, taste wise, but I wonder. Even tried using a filter three times - again so significant impact on quality of coffee brewed through it.


----------

